# Home Built Bass Jigs-Do You?



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I always have a jig tied onto one of my rods. Sometimes I'll even have two rods set-up with different types of jigs and trailers.
The last few years, I've been ordering my bass jigs from Jann's Netcraft. I also order the various skirt materials and dress them the way I want. I love it! It gives me something to do in the winter time. And it increases the anticipation of the next 5-pounder.
And it's cheaper than paying retail.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I pour my own from my personally designed mold...the Reevesy jig...Very gratifying to catch a 5lber on something you make with your own hands!

Did I give you a few Jeff?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Yea Mike, you did give me a few of your awesome jigs. And I owe you a few of mine the next time we go "Piglet Hunting."
And you're right... It is pretty cool catchin' a big Piglet/Bass on a homemade jig.
Ice-out is (hopefully) only about 8-weeks away.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you guys think that I can get a few jigs off you? I am willing to pay and I am not going to be fishing tournaments.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

castmaster00 said:


> Do you guys think that I can get a few jigs off you? I am willing to pay and I am not going to be fishing tournaments.


No problem... I'll let you know when I get my first batch made-up. Check your PM.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nothing more gratifying than catching them on lures you made yourself. Just wish I wouldn't snag up and lose them. I came up with a color chart for the skirts I make for my jigs, that way I can remember and make more of the same colors that work, change colors that don't really produce, etc. Everyone has a comfort zone with a certain weight for their jigs. 1/4oz usually covers everything I need.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I need to find out how to order and make the jigs.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Just look in Janns netcraft, Barlows or Stamina (lure parts on line). They have a bunch of jigs already molded and painted. Find a jig you like, buy some skirts and put them together. This way you can make whatever colors you want and you can trim the skirts or weedguard to the way you like it. The arky style bass jig is pretty popular and catches lots of bass.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

You can also go to Do-It Molds website and check their molds and every excessory you could imagine for making your own jigs, Buzzbaits, Spinnerbaits, weights, etc.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I make the Arky style jigs and like them around rocky areas. The best one I make is a bullet bass jig. It comes thru the weeds really well and is great to use in wood also without hanging up in the limbs like a Arky jig will. I get most of my hooks out of Cabelas, but the skirts,I get off a guy on E-Bay at a very good price. Like its been said, there is nothing like catching a 5lbr. on something you have put the time into making.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have heard of using a frog hook instead of a single hook to provide stability and increase hooking percentage. It keeps the hook from tipping over and getting snagged. Any truth to this?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've got around $1.35 in cost per completed jig. I order them through Jann's Netcraft such as Marshall mentioned.

Jig
Skirt
Collar
Shipping
Tax
Baggie

Not bad for as many as I go through per year. And I like the control of dressing them myself.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

jig,pig I'm getting ready to start building my own jig order form jan net yesterday over 225.bucks,so don't know if we got the right skirt mat.or will see and powder paint ,how will i paint and how do you in stall brush guard, all your help would be app,thanks mark


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

markfish said:


> jig,pig I'm getting ready to start building my own jig order form jan net yesterday over 225.bucks,so don't know if we got the right skirt mat.or will see and powder paint ,how will i paint and how do you in stall brush guard, all your help would be app,thanks mark


What skirt material did you purchase? There are several choices to choose from. As far as painting, I've found that using a heat gun is easiest. I place it vertical and clamp it onto my table so I have 2 free hands. Set gun to low, run jig over top of it a few times, dip into powder paint, then pass jig in front of heat gun until shiny.

Also, A note, do not install weed gaurd into jig mold until after jig is painted. Otherwise you risk the fiber weed gaurd melting and deforming under heat. Put the plug in when you cast your jig, take it out, paint jig, then glue or epoxy weed gaurd in. 

Good luck, it takes a little practice, but is alot of fun and addicting!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

JignPig Guide said:


> I've got around $1.35 in cost per completed jig. I order them through Jann's Netcraft such as Marshall mentioned.


Jeff,

I broke down my per-jig cost as well when I was considering selling them. My material cost is $0.78 per jig. The real cost is in the time it takes to pour the lead, paint the jigs and build the skirts!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

castmaster00 said:


> I have heard of using a frog hook instead of a single hook to provide stability and increase hooking percentage. It keeps the hook from tipping over and getting snagged. Any truth to this?


Stick with a solid single hook.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Why is that? It seems to make sense and the frog hooks are one hook. Install a weedguard and you should be fine.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I like jigs.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

assorted 5..5in and some of the better pre cut skirts but cant think of the name right now,with collers and some with out,i dont have a heat gun can i place them on the oven and do you use one coat or two,what would be the best hook vmc.or mustad,or a nother brand,i want a strong and very sharp hook ,thanks mark/


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Mike did you add the cost of the free lead into your equasion?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Marshall said:


> Mike did you add the cost of the free lead into your equasion?


Actually, I didn't. Still using the stuff I bought at Old Dutchman! May pour some today in the garage.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

redhawk and jignpig, I've been making my own shakey heads for a couple of weeks now. I think I'll go ahead and start making my own jigs too. Do you guys recommend a certain do-it mold?


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I have several weedles jig molds but I really like the new Do-It brush jig mold. I couldn't tell you how long it has been since I bought a bass jig. Stamina has the lowest prices for silicone skirts, check them out at: lure parts online. They will send you a free catalog.

BTW, my favorite trailer is a Netbait paca chunk.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

How you doin, dacrawdaddy? How many and what size does that brush jig mold make?


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

They have 2 brush jig molds-3 cavities each. 1/4- 3/8- 1/2 and 5/8- 3/4- 1. I have the smaller mold and I'm not positive about the sizes of the larger mold. I like the brush jig because the recommended hooks have a shorter shank and the overall look of the jig with a paca chunk trailer is not so bulky. I trim my skirts even with the hook bend so they don't disrupt the action of the trailer. The brush jig has a stand up head and the hook eye is hidden which helps prevent snags.

BTW, I am not doing so well, just kidding. I have a severe case of cabin fever and sickofsnowitis.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanx for the info crawdaddy. Sounds like I'll go with the smaller one also. I know Cabela's doesn't have it in. I'll probably order from Do-It web site.

Where's Summersville? I make a trip or two to Stonewall every year. Man, I love that place!!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Summersville is in central WV. I'm about 50 miles from Stonewall but I live 2 miles from S'ville Lake. I hear great things about Stonewall but I haven't fished it yet, it has huge muskies and big bass from what I've been told. Come on down to Summersville if you like to catch smallmouth.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Love catchin smallies! Fish the Ohio River a good bit. Might give you a shout on here sometime and set somethin up!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

These are some of the ones I make and use.The one on the left is a brown&copper, the second is the old standby black and blue. The last one is PB&J. I like to use plastic on them after the water warms but when its cold I use nothing but pork. These are all 3/8th oz.but I also make them in 1/2oz.and 1/4oz. I like this style ( bullet ) because it comes thru the weeds and wood really well without hanging up on me. They are all poured on 5/0 Mustad Ultra point hooks.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Those look real nice Tiny Tim. 
Hmmmm... Let me look into your future... I see a giant bass!!!


And FLIPNPITCH. I'm not pouring my lead. I don't want to spend the time and energy on that. I'm just ordering my pre-painted jigs from Jann's NetCraft and skirt'en them up myself. Get a hold of Tiny Tim or FishnRedhawk regarding lead molds.

Nice jigs Tiny Tim!!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I do something different with my bass jig. I have had trouble getting the paint to stick to them. I tried the power paint that I use on all my leadheads but kept melting the weedguards. I finally ended up painting them with a good enamel then coating them with rod wrap.The kind that you use to wrap the guides on a rod with. Y


----------

